# Guerciotti Ares



## nacavi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a guerciotti ares with ultegra and mavic aksyum. Do you thing is a bike that can be directed to make strong trainings and to begin in competitions of triathlon? How much can weight the bike?

Sorry for my english.


----------



## kbfore (May 16, 2002)

I have been riding mine for 3 weeks now and love it. I am not a tri rider so I would not be the best judge of that. I will say that it is stiff when out of the saddle and smooth on the roads. I run Campy Record and find it to be a really light bike despite it being a 58cm frame. 

In my opinion if I were doing tri racing, I would get a tri bike.


----------



## nacavi (Jul 20, 2008)

*Ares-Talon*

thanks kbfore. i've finally get a kestrel talon sl. it's on the way to spain now. i think it will be a great mix road-tri bike


----------

